# Schools near jumeira lake towers



## Mo123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Could anyone recommend a good school near Jumeira Lake Towers with an english curriculum for my 8 year old daughter as we will be relocating in feb 2013. I'm hoping that I can start enrolment as soon as possible as I have readse schools have really long waiting lists and also some schools require the child to have an assessment. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are a couple of schools in the Springs/Meadows - 10 mins from JLT, I think there is a British school and an International one. I suspect these are majorly oversubscribed.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai British School (DBS)- All details on their website. Very close to JLT.


----------

